# Cosby's brother in KY shelter



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This guy looks just like Cosby did last year when I went to pick him up in Pikeville, KY. Make me wonder if they are from the same litter or related. He is too gorgeous to be in AC. I wish I could go get him.

*Hunter's Contact Info*

*Pike County Animal Shelter*, Pikeville, KY 


606-432-6293 / 606-432-62
 Email Pike County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Pike County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Pike County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww, poor guy. I hope he gets out of there. Do youknow anyone looking for a cute golden?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful. 

I sent his PF listing to GRRAND.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for sending his info. I can't believe he is there. I mean for $50 - what a bargain! I'm tempted to call tomorrow and see if I could get him. Really - like I need another dog. I just hate seeing him there.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh !!! I may be really getting him! All thanks to Kimm and her wonderful contacts!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That would be great.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That could be good news....keep us updated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Oh my gosh !!! I may be really getting him! All thanks to Kimm and her wonderful contacts!


Woo hoo, that's great news. Keep us posted please, he's gorgeous!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Woohoo!! This is exciting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom

That would be so very wonderful if you could get Hunter!!!

If you don't get him, will GRRAND in KY take him?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Not sure. If he's available, I'm adopting. A friend of Kimm's is willing to help me with transport. The shelter isn't back open until Tuesday! I hate waiting!!!

BTW, what do you think of the name Griffin? and call him "Griff"? Sort of fits him don't you think? I am just dying to know something about him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I like the name Griff, Griffin!!

Praying that Kimm can work her magic and you will be his new Mom!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I talked to some friends of Punch and Cosby's at the park tonight and told them about Hunter (Griff), they thought I was crazy until they saw his picture. They both said, "That's Cosby!!!" Then they understood and said, "you have to get him!"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the name Griffin, and I hope it works out for you to get him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it works out for Griff to come live with you.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

He's beautiful! So hoping that this works out for you! Plus, love the name Griff.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Praying for Griff and you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He is beautiful!

I hope Kimm and her friend can help with transport.

He is too far for me to help physically, but I'd be willing to give a donation to help with gas/adoption fee or whatever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Meggie's Mom, so sorry I jumped the gun and sent his info to GRRAND. I hope this works out for you, think Griffin suits him-love it. 

Wishing you the best of luck it all works out and goes smoothly. I know Tuesday can't come soon enough for you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

No problem sending his info to a rescue. If he gets into a rescue, it's okay. I just want him safe and he looks so much like Cos it's just driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Please let us know if you get him or if you hear of any rescue for him, but I hope you get him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meggie's Mom*

Meggie's Mom

Let us know what the shelter has to say, after you talk to them!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hunter was already spoken for by the time I got through to the shelter. They said he had been there before, but weren't clear about why he was back. The man I spoke to said he is a wonderful dog. I'm sure he is. I hope he has a great home and is loved and cherished.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad he is out of there though, I'm sorry you couldn't get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

So sorry you weren't the one to adopt Hunter-can't imagine a more loving home.

Keep an eye on that shelter's petfinder, just in case they return him to the shelter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Glad he is out of there though, I'm sorry you couldn't get him.


Me too, I hope Hunter was lucky enough to find a wonderful loving home and won't find himself back in the shelter again.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Bummer...but at least he has a new home. I hope he is safe and loved forever.


----------

